# What "do you play/would you play" in the bedroom to spice things up?



## patience

HI Everybody,
What "do you play/would you play" in the bedroom to spice things up?


----------



## bote

you mean like zorro? the tenor sax? Buju Banton? could you be more specific please, maybe give an example


----------



## stove

I'm assuming because it's under "music"....

Metallica.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Oh my. Stove...you just gave me some hilarious visuals there! *the shortest straw has been pulled for you!* - metallica. (in the bedroom). now that's just...wrong. lol.


----------



## JonnyNothings

This is an odd subject. But what I listen to while doing the nasty is Defiance Ohio and or star fucking hipsters.


----------



## MiztressWinter

I don't honestly think that I listen to anything particular ....that would involve planning...which is something I usually don't do when it comes to sex. It's usually spontaneous ....so whatever might or might not be playing is how it goes down. But for some reason....old industrial is always fun. Like NIN *pretty hate machine* album...or Front line assembly..skinny puppy...tkk...etc


----------



## Beegod Santana

I was with a girl for a while who only liked to listen to type o negative when we were getting it on... that didn't last obviously.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

I'd have to say some barry white...or frank zappa or GG of course, he has some really motivational love making songs..."I wanna fuck your brains out..." yeah...yeah


----------



## stove

MiztressWinter said:


> ....that would involve planning...which is something I usually don't do when it comes to sex....



True enough, sometimes. But C'mon, you've never executed a well-planned seduction? Music plays an important part in the setup, right along with a few 40's and some Rohypnol...

Just kidding...


----------



## oldmanLee

Usually some polka tunes,or maybe if my partner is feeling a bit kinky,Slim Whitman.There's something about yodeling that is so..............................


----------



## stove

Damn Lee, I've made someone scream...I've made they pass out....

But Yodel?!

I bow to your skill and prowess. Just, y'know, from at least 10 feet away.


----------



## MiztressWinter

LOL Oh I have done the seducing...but I never maped it out involving music or whatnot. Now a blindfold...handcuffs and some whip cream...perhaps...


----------



## oldmanLee

mmmmmmmmmmm..................black rubber wetsuit,vicks vaporub mixed with surgilube and sand,a flyswatter ,and a dwarf Latvian nun...............


----------



## MiztressWinter

Hahahaha...nice!


----------



## oldmanLee

Damn! Was typing in my sleep again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skankin Jerry

I have a trombone in my room, that could spice things up a bit.


----------



## bote

Jack Johnson really creates a nice mood.


----------



## stove

...Somehow this conversation took a turn for the

Uh, best?

Now who's got a few lengths of 8m rope?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

MiztressWinter said:


> Hahahaha...nice!



Hey hey, your makin me feel like I missed out yo!! Lol j/k j/k. When Im feelin in a mellow mood actually I enjoy explosions in the sky. but when I'm in a ramming effin hardcore mood I turn to the punk shit. I don't really know why I'm sharing this. This has nothing to do with traveling, but oh well.:goat:


----------



## tallhorseman

Def Leapard...Hysteria...Love Bites


----------



## stove

tallhorseman said:


> Def Leapard...Hysteria...Love Bites





Someone's been watching too much True Blood...


----------



## anarchyjordan

crass.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

Slayer!!! Weeds out all the hippie chicks...i don't like them. They always want to have "feelings" and stuff. Fuck that.


----------



## Ravie

meadeth and leftover crack


----------



## MiztressWinter

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> Hey hey, your makin me feel like I missed out yo!! Lol j/k j/k. When Im feelin in a mellow mood actually I enjoy explosions in the sky. but when I'm in a ramming effin hardcore mood I turn to the punk shit. I don't really know why I'm sharing this. This has nothing to do with traveling, but oh well.:goat:



LOL alot of thread's here have absolutely nothing to do with traveling. Still fun to discuss tho 

missed out? hmm lol 

i kid i kid...<3


----------



## MiztressWinter

stove said:


> ...Somehow this conversation took a turn for the
> 
> Uh, best?
> 
> Now who's got a few lengths of 8m rope?



LOL oh man...


----------



## bote

I like to put this on and just kind of lie there kissing a little bit, it´s more like a really long hug with penetration really


----------



## wartomods

i dont really like music during


----------



## christianarchy

my house - dystopia, iron lung
her house - death cab, fences, bright eyes

maybe that explains why she doesn't like coming over a lot?


explosions in the sky sounds nice.


----------



## stove

MiztressWinter said:


> LOL oh man...



haha I was wondering if anyone would get that.


----------



## bote

I was doing it in a roller-rink bathroom stall one time, and this was the jam

[video=dailymotion;x1ktvp]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1ktvp_2-in-a-roomwiggle-it_music[/video]


----------



## MiztressWinter

HAH! that's fkn funny as hell. i remember that song!


----------



## Mouse

Nine Inch Nails

I like it angry.


----------



## Wolfeyes

Let's see, for one ex, it was trance and techno, another it was glam and hair metal.

A friend of mine had a girl who liked to play the soundtrack to Queen of the Damned, and another girl who liked the soundtrack to Rent. 

Me I'm partial to DnB, and tribal kind of stuff. Some red wine and/or Jeager, some of my home made incense, a few dozen candles and it's on from dusk till dawn


----------



## carlylanea

I really like MGMT...that was always fun in the bedddroomm haha


----------



## simpletoremember

Skankin Jerry said:


> I have a trombone in my room, that could spice things up a bit.



One time at band camp.......


No but I usually play Kimya Dawson or Fall of Efrafa
Sometimes some hip-hop... Jurassic Five, A Tribe Called Quest... shit like that.


----------



## LovelyAcorns

http://www.playlist.com/searchbeta/tracks#House me teenage rave


You don't even need a partner when you have that song.


----------



## connerR

Any Enigma. Especially the latest album "Seven Lives Many Faces".


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed

Ice cube motherfucka


----------



## christianarchy

Been listening to a lot of Deltron/Aesop lately. Seems like it would add a nice touch. or nwa..


----------



## Axegrinder

Usally play whats ever in the cd player, either Effigy, Nausea, Zoe, Masskontroll,Detestation, Gorgoroth.
i have to say my fave in paticular to fuck to is gorgoroth and Effigy


----------



## xbocax

i either play some really raunchy rap (2-live crew), Sum really fast hardcore with intense breakdowns (bracewar/ten yard fight), orrrr if i wanna flop around alot some foreign electronic industrial type music (theatre de les vampires, Aqua, Atari teenage riot)


----------



## Rash L

I usually like something with a hard steady beat....

as for kimya dawson, though I love her I dont think I could do the nasty while listening to her... I think I'd spend too much time singing the lyrics to really get down and dirty properly.


----------



## Alaska

This thread gave me a stiffy.

But yeah, asobi seksu or anything shoegazey, really... Been takin a liking to Jesu's new album, Opiate Sun.


----------



## BUMJUG

GRAVES AT SEA....no haha music sucks...........


----------



## christianarchy

BUMJUG said:


> GRAVES AT SEA.........


i am most definitely going to try this.
i shall report back.


----------



## Tempest

Apart from being my favourite band The Cramps are also one of the best lovin' bands out there... anything from "Psychedelic Jungle" or "Smell Of Female". Or this one...


----------



## Sneaky Hobo

...If I could do tha do and still have enough concentration to play guitar, That's what I'd do.

Hands down.


----------



## L.C.

spice it up? try" lords of acid" except their song "crab louse" can be a buzz kill. think of music by people who like to f*^# for people who like to f&#*@


----------



## maemovesmadlyon

My partner's really into Nirvana, and ends up singing the lyrics to "Rape Me" while we're messing around. Kind of funny, actually.

As for me? Subhumans/Crass/Rise Against.
Angry/Angry-sounding music gets me off. :}


----------



## simpletoremember

Rash L said:


> I usually like something with a hard steady beat....
> 
> as for kimya dawson, though I love her I dont think I could do the nasty while listening to her... I think I'd spend too much time singing the lyrics to really get down and dirty properly.



I was referring to doing the "nasty" to Kimya Dawson, but I have had times of intimacy while listen to her.


----------



## MrD

this songs too good!
im sure it would set the mood

or to mix things up


describe the odor....


----------



## JahDucky

If its a romantic mood we usually listen to the Cure - Disintegration (album)
If its more fun we listen to Bjork or Black Kids
If were more porn star dirty animal fucking freaks we listen to Dio


This was the love makin' playlist fer a minute: Playlist | Schailarâ€™s Profile Playlist |In Tha Butt


----------



## christianarchy

JahDucky said:


> If were more porn star dirty animal fucking freaks we listen to Dio



holy hell that's badass


----------



## GYPSY MOTHERFUCKER

i need sumone like YOU bahaha


----------



## hardlyart

crass, bell orchestre, booker t. and the mg's, black dice, dadaswing, puppet show (especially the song sing song), black moth super rainbow, ratatat, dimlite, george clinton, fucked up, step on it, cross examination, infest, nasum, neutral milk hotel... anything good.


----------



## Tare

The name of the tracklist is, 'In Tha Butt'. Fucking hilarious. The Cure is good though. I fuck shit up regardless of the music playing, hell it could be a lawnmower from outside. But as far as seduction, and making love goes, play something like this, maybe. I prefer to make mutual decisions though.


----------



## Tare

Oh yeah, Tricky's album Maxinquaye used to catch a lot of rotation as well.


----------



## GypsyDamien

Subhumans was a good one, but you can't really go wrong with a bit of pop (iggy pop that is), elmore james mayby?


----------



## Tare

Iggy pops not a bad idea maybe some Bowie...


----------



## wildboy860

(hed) p.e. = great music for fuckin. reggae, any hip hop, slow goth music like type O negative or cradle of filth. sublime, 311.


----------



## stayhighlovelife

any album by the band phoenix will make you want to and continue to have sex for hours.


----------



## Hollywood

Tare said:


> Iggy pops not a bad idea maybe some Bowie...



yeah to "rock n roll with me" on diamond dogs, that'd blow my mind. especially because bowie is what united my lover and I. when we first started hanging out we'd listen to bowie records on autumn evenings...::sigh::...


----------



## farmer john

oldmanLee said:


> Usually some polka tunes,or maybe if my partner is feeling a bit kinky,Slim Whitman.There's something about yodeling that is so..............................



lol this brought me back to mars attacks 
if any1 were to survive it would be lee


----------



## Murf

I have a special compact disk for said scenario. In big black marker it has the word 'Bunnin' written on it . Heres the tracks...
1- "Pimp Juice" - Nelly 
2- "Disco Lady" - Johnny Taylor
3- "Never gonna give you up - Rick Astley
4- "Lady Killer" - Andrew Jackson Jihad
5- "Anne Frank was a Nazi" - The Really Hot Babes
6- "I Guess money" - Operation AJAX
7- "I've got something in my front pocket for you" - South Park
8- "Let the music play" Barry White


----------



## Arapala

Indian classical music. Sitar and tabla together are a great mix for having sex. Its nice and chill so you aren't focusing on it too much. Plus it just makes a dim lit room seem kind of mystical. A nice instrumental raga can really set the mood. Ali Akbar Khan is great if anyone is looking for any recommendations. 

I'll save the d-beat's and power chords for later.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

motorhead, black rebel motorcycle club,acid king, sleep, chet baker.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

damn i forgot skynard...


----------



## Matt Derrick

> Apart from being my favourite band The Cramps are also one of the best lovin' bands out there... anything from "Psychedelic Jungle" or "Smell Of Female".



yeah... until "all women are bad" comes on! haha just kidding... love the cramps.


----------



## crustpunk82

the Rocky theme


----------



## MrD

crustpunk82 said:


> the Rocky theme


 
Hahaha, yes!!
Now I have to post it.

aaddrriiaann!!


----------



## MiztressWinter

LOL I couldn't keep a straight face trying to have sex to this song.


----------



## crustpunk82

rocky's got my bed a rockin


----------



## Eviscerate

jazz mainly.


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man

I never miss a chance to play Lovage in the bedroom. Ridiculous and yet strangely sexy ha..


----------



## MiztressWinter

Hate on her all you want, but Aesthetic Perfection doused this song with sex. 

It's all about that sexy beat to move to (especially if I'm on top, oh shit!)

 Best NIN song to fuck to, hands down

 VNV Nation...sexy porno time

It's all about the hard beats, sexy vocals, etc. I like it rough.

N'awww...but we can cuddle afterwards sugar


----------



## A better World

Naplam Death and anal sex mix really well..... if im fucking anything heavy and fast willd do....if im making love all i want to hear is the sounds coming from my partener


----------



## Gudj

Drunken Hearted Man said:


> I never miss a chance to play Lovage in the bedroom. Ridiculous and yet strangely sexy ha..





I was about to say that this is the sexiest thing on this thread (it probably still is). Now I am more inclined to talk about how much Mike Pattons voice is a turn off.
Still, good pick.


----------



## streetlight

In the bedroom, rob zombie.


----------



## Kalalau

if I'm feeling my ding dang dong needs touching
or

because my spanish is bad enough not to get distracted by the words, and it's got some good hammer moments


----------



## Beegod Santana

dude, the rocky theme is the best fucking answer ever!! works for before, during and after!!


----------



## 5ealchris

A better World said:


> Naplam Death and anal sex mix really well..... if im fucking anything heavy and fast willd do....if im making love all i want to hear is the sounds coming from my partener



If you have sex with grindcore, you'll only last the length of the song


----------



## vegetarianathan

Either "Fucked With A Knife" by Cannibal Corpse or "Sexdictator Lucifer" by Belphegor
Boom, instant romance.


----------



## Gypsy Smile

I officially fucking love you.
Trent Reznor is my God.
Really.



Mouse said:


> Nine Inch Nails
> 
> I like it angry.


----------



## Alyssa

star fucking hipsters, crass,or dystopia is always of my top sex to music choices


----------



## seasonchange

"still fly," big tymers.


----------



## Pheonix

2 live crew


----------



## MiztressWinter

For EPIC sex, music must be epic:





lulz...


----------



## carlylanea

Hahaha the final countdown!!!! That would be intense.


----------



## Medusa

This always reels them in:




Suckers! Heh heh...I don't ever have to do any work..


----------



## dharma bum

wow this is a strange thread..
..well. lately it's been more like explosions in the sky, godspeed you black emperor, portishead or massive attack or something. 

...oh, and chariots of fire..


----------



## ShadyShaw

if u want a good love making song just play U BAN KHIN ~ by Starfucker


----------



## Spinelli

Astronautalis, prettty fantastic indie rap. I wish I woulda thought of The Cramps.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

the doors... really is amazing


----------



## KrustyDaKlown

Dystopia - Love/Hate
LAWLZ


----------



## venusinpisces

vegetarianathan said:


> Either "Fucked With A Knife" by Cannibal Corpse or "Sexdictator Lucifer" by Belphegor
> Boom, instant romance.


 
Nazarethian Nunwhores by Impiety
Fried Afterbirth by Malignancy
and of course, Stabwound Orgasm by Avulsed will never fail to induce a state of misty-eyed ardor in your beloved. 
Leonard Cohen is good too.


----------



## MrD

This man pretty much is sex.


----------



## NyxNomasters

NIN is fantastic. The perfect Drug and Closer, or course. 

Gravy Train's Cottonmouth BJ. 

Lily Allen's Not Fair is hilarious, but probably not quite the right mood.


----------



## NyxNomasters

Fuck yes!!! 

Face down ass up




pheonix said:


> 2 live crew


----------



## murdermittenkid

boyz II men


----------



## venusinpisces

Werewolf Semen and Blood--Beherit


----------



## venusinpisces

Lil Kim!!!


----------



## FawnDroke

We always play Mischeif Brew haha
Gets our hearts a-poundin


----------



## venusinpisces

Olivia Newton John!! (just kidding) But I will admit to being utterly transfixed by this video.


----------



## sons of vipers

minus the bear!


----------



## CXR1037

"I put on my robe and wizard hat."


----------



## Uncle Mom

[video]http://youtu.be/cr6xjWEYGSs[/video]


----------



## FawnDroke

Uncle Mom said:


> [video]http://youtu.be/cr6xjWEYGSs[/video]


 
Haha!! SO good!
You've got some good taste there!


----------



## venusinpisces

more Lil Kim


----------



## venusinpisces

IMMOLATION


----------



## Tripthetramp

Good cd


----------



## SmilinSteph

bote said:


> Jack Johnson really creates a nice mood.


 


Yeah, definitely.


----------



## voidrock

I play los tigres del norte, contrabando y traicion... best jam ever


----------



## venusinpisces

This one Burzum song *always* does it...


----------



## tautoutrain

mmhm.


----------



## Anarchia

..........................I play doctor for 5 minutes flat


----------



## plagueship

the last thing i/we listened to during the sexing was black sabbath. i think any variety of stoner metal would probably be good. (am listening to graves at sea right now apropos of a comment on p.1)

i would probably also want to listen to various top 40 hip hop type stuff, but she hates it.

i usually listen to screamo when i watch porn... i don't know why. i don't think she likes screamo either.


----------



## plagueship

oh yeah... electro is way up there too... like ladytron. hells yeah


----------



## Lizzzzz

Alaska said:


> This thread gave me a stiffy.


 meeee tooooooooooooo
brian jonestown massacre is great if you're in love. mars volta if you're on acid. if you wanna fukkk then huge crescendos and metal breakdowns are rad. oroku and samothrace are my faves


----------



## littlejasonsandiego

bloodhoumd gang and the slackers


----------



## venusinpisces

Mass Murder, The Only Way To Become God--Catasexual Urge Motivation


----------



## quagRZ

infest all 20 seconds of it..


----------



## bip

beethoven HELLA LOUD


----------



## outskirts

Sade or Stan Getz.


----------



## outskirts




----------



## outskirts

my stupid computer will not let me post videos


----------



## Deleted member 20

Darts


----------



## infekt

Guns N' Roses - Welcome to the Jungle.
It came on the radio randomly the first time I did this virgin chick. 
I couldn't have asked for a better song.


----------



## MrD

quagRZ said:


> infest all 20 seconds of it..


 
Your going to need more time than that!!

Hopefully.


----------



## quagRZ

nope not at all... 20 seconds of infest and a warm bagel..


----------



## venusinpisces

INQUISITION


----------



## venusinpisces

BESTIAL WARLUST


----------



## Matt Derrick




----------



## bryanpaul

the clash "combat rock" album always worked well for lovey time


----------



## Ireen




----------



## noitanicullaH

Aphex Twin, Squarepusher,Amon Tobin, Unkle, Venetian Snares, Death Grips, Allflaws...something like that.


----------



## 6bummin6it6

negative creep - nirvana
queen of pain - the cramps
bounce - system of a down
little devil - the krank daddies

those are just our key songs but we end up listening to a lot of dinosaur jr. and bright eyes, crass, the mountain goats, when we want to set the music, usually though its just whatever is on.


----------



## dirty andy

Fever and chills by fatter than Albert.


----------



## Matt Derrick

venusinpisces said:


> Mass Murder, The Only Way To Become God--Catasexual Urge Motivation




Man all I can picture when listening to this is two people angrily punish fucking the shit out of each other.


----------

